# 1s EVER NEDRA world EVent - Ideas phase......



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Casey,

Even though it is a NEDRA event, I am willing to show IEDRA support by making the trip, let me know if we are welcome. 

Ron



casey.mynott said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I have started an idea rolling that might be of interest to all the EV'ers around the world. I am in the "ideas phase" or what could an epic, 1st time in history, EVent.
> 
> ...


----------



## casey.mynott (Sep 29, 2011)

Hi Ron,

Ya, everyone in the world is welcome! And, the idea is to show FAST. You know, "HOLY CRAP! That things electric?????" So, if you have your round trip mileage to and from Mission Race way just outside of Vancouver I can enter it in the google doc.

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheet/ccc?key=0Ap7o0XhKpS7AdGYzMkFCVFBNMEJoUjdqNGppeGtrV0E&hl=en_US

Seems with all the awesome work being done by so many, the students and I love your camaro by the way, especially in the racing side of things, and EVent of this magnitude could be epic! Regardless of geographic location and affiliations, I would like everyone to come! The world is invited. We already have some neat projects signed on. 

The first step is to get enough awesome projects on the interested list that my media person and I can start approaching sponsors. I think with a list of world class projects people will want their name on an EVent that is original and could be a game changer. Not a guarantee, but, it could be!

Cheers! ;D

Casey



LithiumaniacsEVRacing said:


> Casey,
> 
> Even though it is a NEDRA event, I am willing to show IEDRA support by making the trip, let me know if we are welcome.
> 
> Ron


----------

